# How many trick or treaters do you expect?



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The number goes down every year in my area. Last year I only had a couple of groups. My father reports in NJ he gets at least 150.  

How many are you getting ready for?


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The number goes down every year in my area. Last year I only had a couple of groups. My father reports in NJ he gets at least 150.
> 
> How many are you getting ready for?


At least 60


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> At least 60


Perfect siggy for Halloween, Vianka. Great covers.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Perfect siggy for Halloween, Vianka. Great covers.


Thank you Margaret!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Last year I think I had close to 20, the year before maybe only a dozen. Looks like today's forecast here in NJ is around 60F but with gusty winds, so my guess is in the 20 range again.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

It varies each year. The least we've had is around 75 probably. We usually have around 150-200.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

We average 20 to 30 every year.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

The last few years we have only had a couple of Trick-or-Treaters...  

I used to live in a neighborhood where everyone would decorate to the hilt.  The children would come in droves and the evening was a scary success.  My new neighborhood really is not fun on halloween so I don't get too excited about turning the light on.  I don't want to do the usual and buy lots of candy only to have left overs... I think I may just put some caution tape on the gate, turn off the light and go to the back room with my Kindle.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> The last few years we have only had a couple of Trick-or-Treaters...
> 
> I used to live in a neighborhood where everyone would decorate to the hilt. The children would come in droves and the evening was a scary success. My new neighborhood really is not fun on halloween so I don't get too excited about turning the light on. I don't want to do the usual and buy lots of candy only to have left overs... I think I may just put some caution tape on the gate, turn off the light and go to the back room with my Kindle.


I was thinking of something similar, in part because I don't want any left-over candy lying around afterward and singing its siren song to me.* But I caved in yesterday and bought some while at the grocery store, so now I'm committed. 
____________
* Also in part because it's a pretty silly holiday when you really think about it, and kids these days really don't need more empty calories.


----------



## Chris Hallbeck (Sep 25, 2010)

I live on a short section of road that is cut off by a big busy road on one side and train tracks at the other. So at most we get the 20 or so kids that live in this same segment. We'll be taking our almost 3 year old around this year so we will miss some of them while we are out.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

We get few children, but over the last couple of years the number of teens and adults T_T'ing has dramatically increased. I find it ridiculous. So I buy a few packs of cheap pencils and give those to the adults. No candy.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> We get few children, but over the last couple of years the number of teens and adults T_T'ing has dramatically increased. I find it ridiculous. So I buy a few packs of cheap pencils and give those to the adults. No candy.


Oo your mean but I don't blame ya.

I don't get trick or treaters here since I live in an apartment. Also my parents get no trick or treaters where they are at.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It may seem mean, but I am not talking 18-20 year olds, but people in their late 20's & early 30's as T-o-T'ers. it's truly an abuse of the system as I see it.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I usually ran out of candy early and have to turn off the lights. Our neighborhood is fed Trick-or-Treaters from the surrounding working class neighborhoods.  We're in the 150 to 200 range ....


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

If I counted right, we had 135 last year.  I expect about the same this year.

What irks me the most are parents who dress up tiny babies and bring them trick-or-treating.  Yeah, sure the three-month old is gonna eat all the candy.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I've prepared for 50.  (I made up little bags last night.)

Last year was the first time we've ever had kids knock at our door so we didn't know what to expect.  There's hundreds of kids around here but only about 25 came around.  I'm hoping it's the same this year.  I'd feel awful if I ran out.

Is it bad that it'll kill me to give treats to the less than well-behaved kids?      If they throw eggs at my window this year I'm handing out rotten ones next year.   

Oh my @ the people who get visits from over 100 children - what do you give them all?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Pawz4me said:


> What irks me the most are parents who dress up tiny babies and bring them trick-or-treating. Yeah, sure the three-month old is gonna eat all the candy.


Our first child was born 8 days before Halloween and we took him around in his Bunny pajamas (with bunny tail on back, bunny headpiece, and bunny footsies) that night just to show our neighbors. We did not accept ANY candy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bonbonlover said:


> The last few years we have only had a couple of Trick-or-Treaters...
> 
> I used to live in a neighborhood where everyone would decorate to the hilt. The children would come in droves and the evening was a scary success. My new neighborhood really is not fun on halloween so I don't get too excited about turning the light on. I don't want to do the usual and buy lots of candy only to have left overs... I think I may just put some caution tape on the gate, turn off the light and go to the back room with my Kindle.


Halloween used to be my favorite holiday. The last two places I worked let us dress up. One year I went as an outhouse.

Now hardly any kids come around and I don't dress up anymore. My GD just called me and asked if I was dressing up. Now I have to put a costume together. No prob. I still have a lot of my props.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Our trick-or-treating was last night (I'm not sure why, that's what the town decided) anyway, we had about 70 or so. It was pretty cold and windy, so the BRATs only stayed out for about 45 minutes or so. The weather is much nicer today, so we may go over to one of the other towns that are doing it tonight so they can go out again.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Our first child was born 8 days before Halloween and we took him around in his Bunny pajamas (with bunny tail on back, bunny headpiece, and bunny footsies) that night just to show our neighbors. We did not accept ANY candy.


When my youngest was a baby, I took him along with the other two, but he did the trick or treat for unicef thing. I thought it was a fun way for him to "participate".


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Our numbers keep decreasing here also.  We will probably get less than 50.  The ones that bother me are the big kids.  They rarely or hardly take the time to thank us and usually just run off.  I like the pencil idea.  Anyway, we will see tonight.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

We get about 100-150, depending on the weather. It's cold, windy and looks like rain so I'm guessing the numbers may be down this year. We put a large bowl on the front porch and surprisingly there is usually a piece or two left when we return with our kids


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

None. I live in a secure apartment building that doesn't get trick-or-treaters.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Our trick-or-treating was last night (I'm not sure why, that's what the town decided) anyway, we had about 70 or so. It was pretty cold and windy, so the BRATs only stayed out for about 45 minutes or so. The weather is much nicer today, so we may go over to one of the other towns that are doing it tonight so they can go out again.


Some people object to celebrating this "pagan" holiday on Sunday. I've seen it happen before.

When I was a kid, we'd prepare 200 bags of candy. When my bag was full, I had to go home and give the candy to my parents because they always ran out. Some people had to give out pennies after running out and one house I stopped at gave use apple pie.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Last year we only got 2 kids at the door; this year we're turning the porch light out and not bothering. There just aren't many kids around here; I think on our street, there's only one teenager, and everyone else is just OLD...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am expecting zero trick or treaters because we've had zero for years. But for some strange reason, my husband bought a bag of Milky Ways...not sure what he was thinking.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Leslie said:


> I am expecting zero trick or treaters because we've had zero for years. But for some strange reason, my husband bought a bag of Milky Ways...not sure what he was thinking.


Hmm, maybe that somebody would just _have_ to eat them (meaning him)?

We get zero trick-or-treaters, too. One of the drawbacks/benefits of living in a rural area, back a 1/4 mile long lane. When the kids were little, we used to take them into town where grandma and grandpa live.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's almost 4pm, and I haven't had one yet. Guess I'll be eating 140 small packages of pretzels all by myself.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> It's almost 4pm, and I haven't had one yet. Guess I'll be eating 140 small packages of pretzels all by myself.


I had one group of 4 here at about 4:30 (I think the official TorT period started at 4:00 in our town), and so far at 5:00 no one else yet. I may have to eat some candy later.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll get between 10-20 kids.  We live in a hilly area so TOTing is a workout.  Only the locals show up and there aren't that many kids.  

We're passing out stickers and pencils.  On years when I have to take dd out, I put the bowl out with a note to take 2 and have always come home to the bucket still full.  

DH is actually home for the holiday for the first time in years so he will walk with dd and the dog.  She's dressing up as a witch and the dog is a prince who she turned into a frog.  

I need to get some notes printed up for her 4H service project.  They are collecting leftover candy to send to the troops and she wants to pass out notices as she TOTs.  Hopefully some of the neighbors will have overbought and want to get rid of it.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

None here. Apparently nobody bothers trick-or-treating among condos and apartment buildings. After buying a bag of candy in 2007 and then working my way through it till 2008, I've stopped bothering to stock up!

There were plenty of kiddies trick-or-treating at B&N yesterday, though!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

It's been interesting for this Brit to read all your comments. 100-150!! That's not a basketful of sweets (candy) that's a container full. You must just stand by the door the entire evening.

Trick or Treat, which is an import from you lot (our Halloween was much different - note the "was"), is really being pushed by the stores/supermarkets. Asda (our version of Wal-Mart) has an entire aisle of the sort of costumes and house "adornments" that would give me nightmares if I studied them too much - and I write horror. Pumpkins (also from you) are BIG this year. We used to use turnips/swedes. Try carving those!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, we have lots of holidays in the US that have become mostly excuses to buy things while generally forgetting why the holiday even exists. Halloween: buy candy and costumes (who remembers that it's simply the eve of a Roman Catholic holiday, All Saints' Day?), Valentine's Day: buy candy and flowers and cards (hmmm...another Catholic holiday that has become a secular holiday here), Christmas: buy lots and lots of presents (well on its way to becoming more and more secular every year); and for reasons I don't understand at all, even though I've lived here all my life: we have furniture sales on Columbus day (I have no idea why we would buy furniture in honor of the man who got lost and discovered the New World after the Vikings did and long, long after the indigenous populations did).


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

We're a non-religious household, we do celebrate the holidays but more of a family fun thing than religious, but our favorite by far is Halloween. I actually sit in the driveway and pass out candy and enjoy watching the kids in their costumes. We do up the area (we have a small walled off area) by the front door with a fog machine and a graveyard. The kids in our 'hood always know to come by our house, get the candy and then dare each other to go up to the door. I really wanted to rig up a flying screaming bat this year, but we ran out of time. Most of the will know about the skeleton this time from last year but I bet a few will be scared by the new rotting bloody body parts hanging from the gate. LOL. 

Yes, we are "those" people. I didn't do the music this year though, I swear!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

None.  Our house is hidden from the road by four large trees and the kids have to trudge up a long drive to get to the house.  Also there are no sidewalks around the house and they would have to walk along the edge of a busy, dark two lane road to even get to the driveway.  We don't celebrate this particular holiday so it doesn't matter to us about not getting any trick or treaters.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

We usually get about 25. I don't do a lot decorations, though some of our neighbors go all out and put up orange blinking lights, hang cloth ghosts from trees, and put fake gravestones in their yards. I have some small wooden pumpkins and one real pumpkin out on the front steps and that's it. 

Linda


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

CandyTX said:


> >>>a few will be scared by the new rotting bloody body parts hanging from the gate.


And your avatar looks so _sweet!!_


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Linda Acaster said:


> And your avatar looks so _sweet!!_


Bwahahahahahaaha.... you have no idea... I'm seriously warped on 10/31.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

I live in East Hampton and when I bought a small house in the village, I had no idea it was THE STREET for Holloween. The street is only one long block long. You can't get in or out because the cops barricade.  No matter how much candy I buy, I run out about seven p.m. because all the little ones come by in daylight hours.  Today the weather was very good and the street was like a carnival.  There is another street, Cooper, two blocks over that is also over the top. They serve cider and snacks to the adults.  I has its own real graveyard.  Someone spotted Jerry Seinfeld with his three little ones (yes, folks, the rich and famous have to take their kids out into the world on Holloween!)  It's all good!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Well have a good time everyone. As witching hour approaches, I am about to switch off and fall into bed.

Regards


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Looks like I slightly over-estimated. I had 15 trick-or-treaters today (not counting parents/guardians). Now I can go get some reading done (or play some Scrabble).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

6:20pm.. and no one yet.. but most of ours come after dinner... I would actually rather have NONE, than have the adults.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

We got somewhere between 20-30 this year (at my parents' house.)  In my apartments it's not allowed, so I go to my parents' every year and hand out candy.

We have had years where we got about 80, when the weather's warmer.


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

We got our three.  Rural neighborhood, so we only get the local kids.  Although - gee, a new family just moved in.  Maybe we'll get a couple more!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

No one yet, which is surprising, since I know there are kids in the neighborhood.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Yikes. It's only 7:30 and I already had to go buy more candy. It looks like the Mardi Gras parade out there.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lights on, welcoming...zero kids.

I guess my husband gets to eat the Milky Ways. LOL

L


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

We don't get any. Our drive is too long, and we're on a dead end street with few kids. We just got back from taking the kids to the nearest subdivision. They had a nice long walk to help cow ter the effects of all the sugar. It was nice this year, if a tad too warm. They were all sweating in their costumes and dh and I were swatting at mosquitoes the whole time. We waited until 7pm to start and from what. I could see we were the first ones out. Alli was in bed by 8pm, so all's good! Now I get to scrounge through their candy LOL.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Trick or treating is just starting.  No rain, not too cold, I should be hearing the doorbell any minute.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

I am so jealous of you folks with the busy houses on Halloween.  We moved out to the country 18 years ago, and we've never had a lot of t-o-t'er's, but it's gotten worse every year.  It's going on 9:00 here, and the only ones I've had are my own kids!  And after our house, hubby took them to their grandparent's neighborhood, so they don't have to hike 5 miles for each bar of chocolate.

--Maria


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

My estimate of zero was completely correct. Didn't even see any kids in costumes in the parking lot on their way to grandmas or whatever.  

One thing I really miss at work. I used to work on the administrative level at the nuthouse (I still work in the nuthouse, just not in administration). We had our own daycare. The daycare would bring all of the kids around to the offices for trick-or-treating.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

None.

Of course the sign on the door that says *Sorry, No Treats *and the sketch of the crying pumpkin beneath it might have something to do with that.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The number goes down every year in my area. Last year I only had a couple of groups. My father reports in NJ he gets at least 150.
> 
> How many are you getting ready for?


In my area, we seem to get MORE each year. We buy an insane amount of candy and always run out.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

terryr said:


> None.
> 
> Of course the sign on the door that says *Sorry, No Treats *and the sketch of the crying pumpkin beneath it might have something to do with that.


LMAO!!! How do you get away with that without people egging your house?

As for me, I did keep my outside lights off (which I always do anyway) and I only have a small lamp on inside. Still, I have a feeling I wouldn't have gotten any Trick or Treaters regardless.

Now I'm stuck with four bags of candy, and I not gonna sabotage my weight-loss regime.  My parents will be getting them, it looks like.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

CS said:


> LMAO!!! How do you get away with that without people egging your house?
> 
> As for me, I did keep my outside lights off (which I always do anyway) and I only have a small lamp on inside. Still, I have a feeling I wouldn't have gotten any Trick or Treaters regardless.
> 
> Now I'm stuck with four bags of candy, and I not gonna sabotage my weight-loss regime.  My parents will be getting them, it looks like.


The kids in our apartment complex are told if there is a sign on the door its the same as the house with the porch lights off (we can't turn off our lights), so they don't knock. Last year the management made us signs, but they didn't this year.

I never hand out candy any more. anyway. Whether or not I can afford to (I can't afford to this year for sure, and there are hundreds of kids in this neighborhood of apartment complexes and condos), and never got egged or TP'd because of it. I quit doing it when the majority of kids who would come to the door would stand there staring at me, never saying Trick or Treat, and NEVER saying Thank you. When manners come back, maybe I'll start doing it again.


----------



## Frank Martin (Jun 25, 2010)

None.  There are fewer kids trick-or -treating in this neighborhood each year.  It is a warm night tonight, yet as I write this I realize it is late evening and I have heard no sound of 'treaters.   There were a lot in the mall earlier today, going from store to store.  Maybe that is the new trend.  

At a coffee shop, the kids stood uncertainly near the counter, the workers busy and not handing out the candy (it was in a big white bucket).  So I took the bucket off the counter, said: "Help yourself kids!", and handed it to them.  An employee gave me an odd look and rushed over...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I went next door to my Mom's to give out candy. Not one ToT'er until after 7:30. With DST still on, it didn't get dark until late. We had several large groups which was surprising. Very few little kids, mostly 13, 14, 15. I turned off the lights and blew out the pumpkin at 9pm because we only had four bags left. If another big group came, we wouldn't have had enough.

Our former neighbor dropped her oldest off to go out with GS and took the two little ones out herself. They came back with bucketsful of candy. So it was a successful year.

Oh, and very few kids dressed scary. I think they dress so scary every day that they wanted to do something different for Halloween.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Turned off my front door light at 7:05, since the town's trick-or-treat time officially expired at 7:00. Somebody rung the bell around 7:30 and I ignored it -- though in hindsight I should have taken the opportunity to get rid of more candy.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

It's 9:00 PM and the little monsters are still coming.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I ran almost ran out of candy around 8:20pm.  We had just finished watching Hocus Pocus (with a lot of interruptions!) so I waited until 8:30 to turn off the lights.  Now I'm hiding upstairs with the lights off.

Edit:
Oh, I had about 40-50 kids, some parents on the sidewalk, some that dressed up and came to the door with the kids but had no bags and one group of young boys (maybe 10-12 years) who were also collecting canned food for the local food pantry.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, this year was pretty usual. I had about 40. 
My kids like to give out the candy after we get back from trick or treating ourselves. 
It's still fun I must admit.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> It's 9:00 PM and the little monsters are still coming.


You must be having a lot of fun. 

I started out the evening forgetting to use a potholder on the cookie sheet and ended the evening with ice water being dumped on me.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The doorbell rang _once_.  I think I can safely buy just one tub of pretzels next year.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> The doorbell rang _once_.  I think I can safely buy just one tub of pretzels next year.


I think so.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jeff said:


> It's 9:00 PM and the little monsters are still coming.


Ohh Jeff? Can I borrow this little guy for next year? I can run him through the rotation too.
---

Oh and YIPEE one your with NO adults!!!!!! We did finally get some kids, and they were all YOUNG... under 7 or so, with ALOT of 3-4 yos. They were absolutely ADORABLE!!!!! 
our 17 yo son was being snarky about us giving away perfectly good candy... DH and I went into the kitchen to do dishes.. doorbell rang, DS answered it, and came back with the cutest look on his face saying the little kids were barely higher than his knee (he's 6'2"- I think this is 184cm for our international members) and said the little kids were sooo cute!.. then he wandered away mumbling about it still being wrong to give away perfectly good candy.

-which he doesn't eat ANYWAY, because well, he's really into being a fit, lean, swimmer/football player.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You must be having a lot of fun.


Of course. I love kids.











BTackitt said:


> Ohh Jeff? Can I borrow this little guy for next year? I can run him through the rotation too.


Oh course. There are several on my web site. Help yourself:

http://www.jhepple.com/Freestuff/halloween.htm


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool stuff, Jeff.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

None!!  I don't even buy candy or anything else, I haven't had any kids in several years.  I did however, buy a candy bowl for the office, a witch's head, and filled it with candy for the month of October, I will replace it with the usual candy canister tomorrow and then after Thanksgiving I have a Christmas candy dish that I will put out.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Trick or Treating ended at 8:30.  I had over a hundred goblins, witches, ghosts and assorted other creatures show up tonight.  Good think I looked at the weather report and stocked up.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

We got our lowest turnout ever.  Maybe 25 max.  And the weather is the best we have had in years.  Oh, well.  I guess I am taking some candy to work tomorrow.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

We sat outside for about an hour until it got too cold and we decided to come inside. We had 21 trick-or-treaters this year, which was just about what I thought.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

We expected Zero and got Two. We did buy a small amount of candy just in case and so it worked out well.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

We didn't have any trick or treaters, but I didn't turn the light on either.  The one time I had my porch light on (by accident), I was trick or treated by a group of 4 30 somethings not in costume asking for treats for their "kids" who were "sick".  Since I live in an area that is becoming more and more infested w/ people doing drugs, I gave them some candy waited until they got off my porch and turned the light off.  

Our city is actively discouraging going from house to house trick or treating b/c of poor visibility and bad drivers.  They do a city trick or treating downtown and so between that and the area churches doing trunk or treats (people decorating their cars in the church's parking lots and handing out candy there) most people don't trick or treat.  

As for our DD, when she was 6 months old, we dressed her up just to show her off to the neighbors.  We live in the house DH grew up in and a lot of the neighbors remember DH as a boy, so they needed to see DD as a duck (last year) and a ladybug (this year).  She did not even fill up her v small candy bag, but she had fun twirling around and being in her pretty costume.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

It ended around 8:45 just south of Seattle.  I had 300 pieces of candy to give away and there only a dozen or so left.  I gave each kid two or three.  I also got lots of imports from the working class neighborhoods.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Halloween is my favorite holiday (and I didn't see this post earlier, sorry), and I was bummed we only got 1 TOT'er last year.  I chalked it up to our being 'new neighbors' as we had just bought our house the week earlier, so I wasn't really sure what to expect this year. 

Well ... we got a whopping 9 TOT'ers!  I was totally excited. 

On the downside, we heard a 3 year old got hit by a car while TOT'ing on Saturday (in a town that did it early because of the Patriots game).


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, and very few kids dressed scary. I think they dress so scary every day that they wanted to do something different for Halloween.


  So true!


----------

